
Financial Times reporter accessed private calls at Independent - hadrien01
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/mark-di-stefano-financial-times-independent-evening-standard-zoom-call-a9485931.html
======
hadrien01
Not calls like the title says, but unprotected Zoom meetings:

> Media correspondent eavesdropped on Zoom meetings as staff were told
> sensitive news of pay cuts and furloughs during pandemic

He first accessed the Independent meeting with his own FT account, before
logging in with an anonymous account.

